# So this is what is going around for free food doordash



## ohnos (Nov 2, 2019)

Seen this message today from some people not me i was told this... They make random accounts, use burner email, privacy card, the. Order something for themselves, 40-60$ , complain through the help section get it refunded with credits, then sell an order 1/2 off. Get paid, complain again get that order refunded. Rinse repeat. Its a faulty doordash error but they eventually ban account and then you have to start over again. You can get like 10-15 orders on 1 account.. how do i know this? Because my friend does it lmao


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

ohnos said:


> Seen this message today from some people not me i was told this... They make random accounts, use burner email, privacy card, the. Order something for themselves, 40-60$ , complain through the help section get it refunded with credits, then sell an order 1/2 off. Get paid, complain again get that order refunded. Rinse repeat. Its a faulty doordash error but they eventually ban account and then you have to start over again. You can get like 10-15 orders on 1 account.. how do i know this? Because my friend does it lmao


Gig wellfare.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

sounds like fraud


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Yeah I know a guy doing similar, not quite as bad. Uses an email account generator to make a dozen or so emails and makes an account on each, and then gets free delivery on each.


----------



## ohnos (Nov 2, 2019)

So does doordash not care for fraud? Simply disallow throw away email servers. I do it on my forums where i help out.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

ohnos said:


> So does doordash not care for fraud? Simply disallow throw away email servers. I do it on my forums where i help out.


You mean disallow gmail.com, yahoo.com, hotmail.com, outlook.com? Good luck with that.


----------



## ohnos (Nov 2, 2019)

No many other throw away emails scumbag people use. Look them up.


----------



## Jaguirre227 (Dec 15, 2019)

I know that when I order doordash and an item is missing, I just check the box of the item and am automatically credited the amount, it's just a matter of checking a box without speaking to anybody.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

ohnos said:


> Seen this message today from some people not me i was told this... They make random accounts, use burner email, privacy card, the. Order something for themselves, 40-60$ , complain through the help section get it refunded with credits, then sell an order 1/2 off. Get paid, complain again get that order refunded. Rinse repeat. Its a faulty doordash error but they eventually ban account and then you have to start over again. You can get like 10-15 orders on 1 account.. how do i know this? Because my friend does it lmao


Some people work hard at not working....


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

I believe our resident thief described just such a scam in the Free Food Megathread.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

ohnos said:


> No many other throw away emails scumbag people use. Look them up.


So your friend is a scumbag?


----------



## ohnos (Nov 2, 2019)

You don't read very well do you.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

Also for the OWYA orders you can go about $7 over the app total price so treat yourself to a meal every order. Not stacked orders though 

Hi DoorDash miss you!!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Uber00 said:


> Also for the OWYA orders you can go about $7 over the app total price so treat yourself to a meal every order. Not stacked orders though
> 
> Hi DoorDash miss you!!


Is $7 the the maximum for DD, tha goes over the subtotal?


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Is $7 the the maximum for DD, tha goes over the subtotal?


Sometimes $8. I usually would go over by $7 just to be sure.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Uber00 said:


> Sometimes $8. I usually would go over by $7 just to be sure.


Okay, I'll look into getting a burger and a drink soon. Seems better than that Subway rethoric by Uber. Thanks!


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

ohnos said:


> You don't read very well do you.


I comprehend perfectly that you associate with scumbags.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ohnos said:


> Seen this message today from some people not me i was told this... They make random accounts, use burner email, privacy card, the. Order something for themselves, 40-60$ , complain through the help section get it refunded with credits, then sell an order 1/2 off. Get paid, complain again get that order refunded. Rinse repeat. Its a faulty doordash error but they eventually ban account and then you have to start over again. You can get like 10-15 orders on 1 account.. how do i know this? Because my friend does it lmao


I don't believe your friend's claim of getting 10-15 refunds from Doordash.

One or two would be the limit before being flagged.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Uber00 said:


> Also for the OWYA orders you can go about $7 over the app total price so treat yourself to a meal every order. Not stacked orders though
> 
> Hi DoorDash miss you!!


They must factor in drivers ordering for themselves. I generally keep it to several items off the dollar menu or the occasional milk shakes.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> They must factor in drivers ordering for themselves. I generally keep it to several items off the dollar menu or the occasional milk shakes.


I did it for months and months was always around 7 or $8 I Made sure I got my tip with EVERY order. No customer complaints because they got all their food with great service.

then once doordash deactivated me for a duplicate account I made sure I got my missing earnings back via the customer app. :smiles: I'm still full from all the free "expensive" food! worked out perfectly to because as soon as I got deactivated they change the pay model anyway.

I'm doing postmates, insta cart now. Waiting for my background check for grub hub and shipt

thank you doordash I miss you love you!!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Uber00 said:


> I did it for months and months was always around 7 or $8 I Made sure I got my tip with EVERY order. No customer complaints because they got all their food with great service.
> 
> then once doordash deactivated me for a duplicate account I made sure I got my missing earnings back via the customer app. :smiles: I'm still full from all the free "expensive" food! worked out perfectly to because as soon as I got deactivated they change the pay model anyway.
> 
> ...


So many guys have dupe accounts. Now people are paying family members and friends a percentage of their earnings to use their identity so they can do delivery. Guess deals are made when tax time comes too.


----------

